# PS4 from Australia



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm currently in Australia and the PS4 is available here for $368 Aus which is roughly £185. That's for a 500GB model with no bundled games. I know they are compatible with the UK games etc but is it worth picking one up while I'm here? I've always had my eye on one but can't really justify buying something that is nearer the £250 price in the UK when I probably would go weeks without using it to play games on (although my 10 year old certainly would). It would be put into the lounge and used as the primary blu ray player. I'd be interested in Star Wars Battlefront and the new Gran Turismo game when it's released next year. Can you see it coming down to that price in the UK in the next six months or should I bite the bullet while I'm here?
Any advice or comments welcome!


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

So would be £250 with the games you want which you can get it for that over here 

Would just wait till your ready for it tbh there is deals on all the time now


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

PS4 with a one game bundle is about £249 in UK. By the time you've purchased the PS4 in Australia and then purchased a game you'd be saving maybe £35.

The saving isn't massive so id sooner buy it in UK so you have a point of contact if the PS4 develops any faults etc.


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

Both fair points. I've found that everything other than the console is cheaper in the UK.


----------



## hontoir (Oct 31, 2015)

I thought they were region locked? So you wouldn't be able to play any blu-rays purchased in the UK on a PS4 from outside of the UK?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I remember when i brought my PS3 back from Qatar and it was fine for playing games on as they are not region specific just some Blu rays it struggled with as it was region locked.

There was a website that actually published what Blu rays were region locked


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

LeadFarmer said:


> PS4 with a one game bundle is about £249 in UK. By the time you've purchased the PS4 in Australia and then purchased a game you'd be saving maybe £35.
> 
> The saving isn't massive so id sooner buy it in UK so you have a point of contact if the PS4 develops any faults etc.


And or if it gets broken on the way home from Australia!!


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

hontoir said:


> I thought they were region locked? So you wouldn't be able to play any blu-rays purchased in the UK on a PS4 from outside of the UK?


Most blu rays are region free however Australia and Europe have always been the same region coding for consoles, games and DVD/Blu Ray


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

I've just managed to order a 500GB PS4 with Star Wars Battlefront and Little Big Planet 3 from Game in the UK for £235. That's a better deal than here in Australia and it should be waiting for me when I get back to the UK.


----------

